# JGY PROBLEM



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.... so jgy is a great company ..right?.. so explain this to me...i orderd their fuel rail 2 weeks ago.. it came as a 1 piece design.. no problem. they said it would fit..garantueed. wrong. so i had a machine shop split the fpr off of it. ..today.i began to install the rail.. the injectors do not line up at all..
ok no problem call up jgy.. and i get to a tech named jason.. i explan the situaion.. he says oh yes its supposed to come as a 2 piece design.. upon explaining to him my situation.. he asked me where i was from.. i said Jersey.. he then replied by saying.. "i figured.. you people out there have bad atitudes". i then began to explain that i was merely explaining my problem and did not intend to give any atitude.. he then said for me to calm down or he would hang up on me....i then said politely that i wasn't. iwas just trying to give him a visual.. and he hung up. i call back.. and again.. i speak to someone who says.. that it only comes as a one piece design.
now
i am stuck wit a fuel rail i can't use.. they won't talk to me. and will not help me .. and the fuel rail is garantueed to fit.
is there another fuel rail i can use?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

There are plenty of people who've had good experiences with JGY but also a fair amount of people who have had bad experiences. That's one of the reasons I didn't go with the JGY fuel rail. You can get a rail from other places, either where I got mine from or a local shop should be able to custom make one. I wouldn't give up on JGY yet though, maybe someone else can help you get in contact with them.


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok.... so jgy is a great company ..right?.. so explain this to me...i orderd their fuel rail 2 weeks ago.. it came as a 1 piece design.. no problem. they said it would fit..garantueed. wrong. so i had a machine shop split the fpr off of it. ..today.i began to install the rail.. the injectors do not line up at all..
> ok no problem call up jgy.. and i get to a tech named jason.. i explan the situaion.. he says oh yes its supposed to come as a 2 piece design.. upon explaining to him my situation.. he asked me where i was from.. i said Jersey.. he then replied by saying.. "i figured.. you people out there have bad atitudes". i then began to explain that i was merely explaining my problem and did not intend to give any atitude.. he then said for me to calm down or he would hang up on me....i then said politely that i wasn't. iwas just trying to give him a visual.. and he hung up. i call back.. and again.. i speak to someone who says.. that it only comes as a one piece design.
> now
> i am stuck wit a fuel rail i can't use.. they won't talk to me. and will not help me .. and the fuel rail is garantueed to fit.
> is there another fuel rail i can use?




Sounds like if you have a problem with something you buy from JGY its not a good idea to call them.


----------

